# Hall Tree Bench Plans



## Norrud (Oct 31, 2006)

I am looking for a plan to build a Hall Tree Bench or Foyer Bench.

I looked at several sites but I hate to pay for a plan that won;t really work for me. The bench will have a back to it that is about 70" tall and have hooks to hang coats and maybe a small shelf on top. Anybody got plans or drawings?

Thanks


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Have you tried to create your own from different things you've found that you like. I've never paid or for that matter used anything i've ever seen. If I have an idea I figure what size, which you already know, and design it myself in my head and go for it. I think copying other things that you've seen takes all of the creativity out of it and personalization.

Just my opinion, Dave.


----------



## Norrud (Oct 31, 2006)

Yea your right Dave, thats exactly what I did this afternoon. Got it started anyways.

Being under time constraints (Xmas Present) I was just looking for some ideas. Found a few pictures on the WWW so I could get an idea what one looked like.

Furniture type projects is something I would like to get more into.

Thanks


----------



## jesterchef (Nov 4, 2006)

I do agree on the creative thing but its good to see something as a picture or plan to give you an idea or to finalise your own.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Norrud how did you your bench coome out?


----------



## Norrud (Oct 31, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> Norrud how did you your bench coome out?


It came out pretty good. I will try and take a picture today to post.

Thanks for asking
Ron


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks Ron that's great we all love pictures.


----------

